# Ice fishing...



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Never been ice fishing, mainly out of fear. I've been reading everything possible and have a silly question? Since I don't have an auger and probably won't be able to buy one in the immediate future, is there a SAFE way to dig or punch a hole through the ice? Like a hand shovel from when I "dirt fish"? Also, is it necessary to have an ice rod/reel or could one simply use any pole? Maybe even a Barbie pole? (Not so much, but more so medium/ light action) LOL
Thinking about trying luck at Moggie or Nimi. But, if it's not possible without an auger, ice rod, etc., I'll hold off. Thanks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

You do not need an auger...if you have a spud bar you could use one....plus its a safe way to check the ice while walking out to your spot....Also...if you have any broken rods you could turn one into a smaller ice rod....you can also find ice combo's VERY cheap anymore.....you could have less than $40 in a good ice rod/reel combo and jigs and so forth. Goodluck but be safe!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I would highly suggest to hook up with someone before you head out alone.... With the up and down temps, ice will be tricky...

Bring a couple broken poles or go buy some short poles from Walmart... A few jigs and waxies/spikes/minnows at the bait shop and hook up with your buddy... They'll show you the ropes and most likely allow you to barrow their auger to get you going...


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Get some Schooley ice rods . great little starters for 9 or $10.00 They have about 3 or 4 different sizes, & they come with the reel, line, spring bobber, & a ice jig. Great for kids or anybody starting out. A lot of experience fishermen use them.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

I appreciate your guys' advice and responses. I'll definitely bring a buddy along, if I get up the nerve to go. Tie myself to a tree or something. Thanks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with tailchaser. If you fish Mogadore stop in the bait shop and get the Schooley when you buy your bait. An old crowbar will open up an old hole someone else drilled. 5 gallon bucket and if you have a Coleman Lantern around you'll be set.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I started with a bucket and ultralight rod reel. It did fine until you feeze your arse off. I'm hooked now and have since upgraded. Once you see a flasher at work, you will not go back. I used a spud bar to punch holes or even asked to borrow an auger.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I started out by using one of my ultralight spinning combos. I simply took off the reel and electrical taped it to the top (skinnier) section of the 2-piece rod. Worked just fine! If you have a 2-piece rod, and don't want to spend money until you know if you like it, then do that! Hell, I still see people sitting 6+ft. away from the hole because they're using their "summer" rod! As for something to make a hole, I can't recommend doing what my buddy and I did our first time: using an AXE! lol 

If you go out when there are a bunch of people on the ice, you will find a bunch of old holes; some still open. Most will be easy enough to break through with any blunt object. If not, I'm sure you won't have a problem borrowing someone's auger to pop a quick, new hole.

If you don't have anybody experienced in ice fishing to take out with you, then stay in the same area as the other anglers you see. Don't go out on the ice if you don't see other people fishing; there's probably a reason nobody's out there! Use their path to get out to the fishing spot, and don't venture too far away from the "pack" until you've gained some experience.

Other than that, go out and have fun! Just use common sense, and remember that no ice is 100% safe!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

these guys above me nailed it for you.

you dont really NEED anything special, you'll just see that it helps for one reason or another, if you get into it.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Get a cheap set of ice picks. $5/$10 They need to go with you always and forever on the ice.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

! would use a crow bar or hatchet and go out where you see a group of people. usually there are some open holes already, or you can reopen old holes. I personally hate the schools Get a small ice rod and spinning real or 15-20 bucks at a store or on ebay.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

just a reminder there is a size limit on the hole u drill or cut which i believe is 12 inches in diameter i think thats 2 big but keep that in mind, my buddys whole leg went through a hatchet hole on piedmont luckly the ice around him was 10in or so or he would have been swimmin . there are some augers in the ogf marketplace 4sale


----------

